# Puddle Lights!



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

As I have the LED pack my next job is to get some puddle lights fitted. Ideally I'd like to buy the Audi ones. Are there any guides or info for Mk3's specifically on fitting etc? Thanks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

unless somethings changed, if you have the LED pack you get the puddle lights as standard.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Snake TT said:


> As I have the LED pack my next job is to get some puddle lights fitted. Ideally I'd like to buy the Audi ones. Are there any guides or info for Mk3's specifically on fitting etc? Thanks.





Toshiba said:


> unless somethings changed, if you have the LED pack you get the puddle lights as standard.


Doh! Re-read my post and it doesn't make a lot of sense. What I mean to say is the puddle lights that have the Audi logo etc.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Snake TT said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > As I have the LED pack my next job is to get some puddle lights fitted. Ideally I'd like to buy the Audi ones. Are there any guides or info for Mk3's specifically on fitting etc? Thanks.
> ...


If you already have the 'flood' puddle lights then the logo ones are plug and play.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

thegingerone said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > Snake TT said:
> ...


Great will pick some up, thanks.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

On 2018 TTs they seem to have done away with the active reflectors in the door edge, does anyone know if the wiring still exists or would they have to be spliced in to the puddle lights. Seems a retrograde step to me


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The usual rule is that if something isn't fitted, then neither is the wiring for it.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

moro anis said:


> On 2018 TTs they seem to have done away with the active reflectors in the door edge, does anyone know if the wiring still exists or would they have to be spliced in to the puddle lights. Seems a retrograde step to me


No wiring on my TTS, MY2018 model. I bought a pair of kits off ebay from this company https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/A ... paket.html which came with the red light for the door edge plus the white puddle lights for the bottom of the door (which I already had) and a loom to connect both. Full instructions included (in German). Seem to recall a minor amount of wiring needed, soldering the earth to an existing earth, but no coding. As usual getting the door card off was the hardest part of fitting. Ebay link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-8S-D ... SwHG9as-YG but note this is per door so not cheap.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Chelspeed. Much appreciated. Looks great but as you say pricey.

Absolute fiddle how they've dropped them on the 18 model and the headlight washers and the sound deadening in the wheel arches.

Other than that, all hunky dory.


----------



## mscrim1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi 
This may be a daft question, but I have just bought my first TT , a 2016 MK3 TT... and was wondering if I can fit an after market one of these that can be found on ebay etc?
I'm a bit confused as to if they will work or not, or it's needed to have the INT PACKAGE fitted or something else, or if they are indeed plug and play
Thanks
Mark S


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Do you have the interior light package?


----------



## mscrim1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi, nope I don't..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The red door warning light are and always have been on the same loom as the puddles and become active when door is opened 
If they have now been dropped then it's now just a simple piggy back from the puddle light loom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Puddle & warning lights can easily be added to the TT 
But you'll need vcds to activate them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Local Audi dealer fitted puddle lights on my new tts, no wiring in place for puddle lights these days
Got a seperate deal for the lights themselves, but charged £206 for time


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

£206  
20 mins per side including door card removal etc and coding

Total rip off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

